

Ask HN: Hey hackers how many hours do you sleep? - ideamonk

just another poll...
======
entrez
5-8. 2+ hours of exercise a day enables better concentration for longer
periods imho.

~~~
nailer
True - removing the commute by living near work or working from home can also
help you exercise.

------
astrec
About 6 - bed around 2am-ish, up at 8am-ish. I often have a 30 minute nap
around 9pm.

Any more and I have a sore back and a foggy head, any less and I have a foggy
head!

------
mikeyur
Depends on the day, usually 6-8 and sometimes a 1-2 hr nap that day as well.

------
hapless
An actual poll from a few weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=328901>

------
trickjarrett
As many as I can fit so long as I'm up by 6am. Usually 6-7ish.

------
brk
As many as I need to...

------
ideamonk
4-6

------
sherl0ck
8

------
lucraft
7

